# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Jong en niet meer ongesteld!

## joie390

hoi, 

ik ben 14 en al sinds mijn 10e bezig met menstrueren.
ik ben nu al 2 maanden niet meer ongesteld en ik maak mij zorgen!!

hellup :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Het is héél normaal hoor dat je dit op jonge leeftijd meemaakt,bij veel jonge meisjes komt het voor dat ze onregelmatig ongesteld zijn!
Het is niets om je zorgen over te maken hoor!!
Ik neem aan dat je nog geen sexuele contacten hebt??

Groetjes Agnes Xx

----------


## joie390

hoi,

nee ik heb nog geen sexsuele contacten gehad. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## meiss

Je hoeft je zeker geen zorgen te maken, mijn menstruatie was de eerste 2 jaar heel regelematig, en daarna was het zo onregelmatig als je je maar kan voorstellen!
Ik ben het een keer een half jaar helemaal niet geweest, toen 3 maanden niet, 2 maanden, 4 maanden.. ik dacht dat het nooit meer normaal zou worden.
Maar dat is het dus wel, gewoon afwachten, je hormonen komen op je 14e goed op gang, en dan kan het soms wel is zijn dat je tijden heb waarbij je menstruatie onregelmatig is.
Niks om je zorgen over te maken, komt weer helemaal goed.
Het kan een tijdje duren voordat het weer normaal is, of dit was eenmalig.

gr. Meis

----------

